# Books Recommended by Jeff



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2018)

Here is my first recommendation:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...24897&linkId=672b8b51eeed3020c7fae51a51914077


----------



## VillageInspector (Nov 14, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Here is my first recommendation:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...24897&linkId=672b8b51eeed3020c7fae51a51914077


Boy, that should be a bestseller but we know how that's going to go.


----------



## conarb (Nov 14, 2018)

VillageInspector said:


> Boy, that should be a bestseller but we know how that's going to go.


 Peter Theil gave us basically the same message 23 years ago in *The DIversity Myth*, the school is now a joke, all of our degrees have been destroyed. The situation at Harvard has been documented by Prof. Harvey Mansfield for years, he dates the value and breakdown of degrees to 1970.



			
				American Thinker said:
			
		

> Life is very, very good for the select few who gain entrance to Harvard University as undergraduates. Thanks to Harvey Mansfield, the very rarest of phenomena, an outspokenly conservative member of the Faculty of Arts and Sciences, the world now knows that the _average _grade at Harvard College (the undergraduate portion of the Faculty of Arts and Sciences) is A minus.
> 
> Matthew Q. Clarida and Nicholas P. Fandos of The Harvard Crimson report:
> 
> ...




¹ https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2013/12/average_grade_at_harvard_is_a-.html


----------

